# And the Steak thread baits the lurker out of the shadows.



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Hehe,

Hey all, am a bloke from the UK, well Jersey to be exact. Been a lurker on here for a bit and seems I have to make my first post on the Food thread, har! go figure..


Cheers

Scott


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome!! 
At first I thought you were talking about this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/14645-tomorrow-steak-bj-day.html


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^ haha me too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

can't think of a topic more worthy of discussion. Wooo!! Steak!


----------

